# Show off your duck mounts.....



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

I dont have one myself, but like to see what you folks have out there. After my first season of duck hunting I will likely get one next year. Yesterday the hunter next to me downed a beautiful spoonbill drake. Probably not the most prestigeous mount, but if I had gotten it I would have seriously considered a mount...gorgeous bird. Hope to see some good ones.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*wood duck from last year*

wood duck from last year ( hopefully the picture will come thru)


----------



## Jtaylor (Apr 14, 2005)

Mallard my son killed last year.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

My House around Christmas.


Troy


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

Everyone of these looks awesome! Mallards and wood ducks have that classic beauty to them. I also think a common green wing teal is pretty sharp looking.

I'm glad you posted that spoonbill drake Jungle Jim...that is exactly like what my buddy shot yesterday.

What kind of duck is that Taxidermyman? Ghost blue.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I can strongly recommend one of these............they are beautiful in whatever pose you choose.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I bet you do recommend them. Awesome bird. I've never seen a hybrid myself.



huntinguy said:


> I can strongly recommend one of these............they are beautiful in whatever pose you choose.


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

redhead


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*grins


That was my first. He really was a beautiful bird and huge. Hybrid vigor hehe.

Would love to kill another sometime.

A Biologist friend says there are around 6/year reported in Louisiana.


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

pintial and widgeon


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

I shot a Cinnamon Teal a few weeks ago up in Knox City. Can't wait for the mount to cme back.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My next mount's, Lord willing, will be a sprig,pair of mallards, drake gaddie and drake widgeon,.......all hanging head down by a foot from a leather thong on a barn board....wing extended.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Beautiful mounts! This thread, along with many others, have inspired me and I am going to start duck hunting next season.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

What makes a duck mountable? Is it the size of the bird? Because it was your 1st duck? You liked the way it looked? I have wondered because if i can ever get to go next season I would like to have one done but I don't want to walk into the taxidermist and throw down a duck and have him laugh at me. Just wondering.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

It's all in the experience and what you want to be remembered. The bird's looks aren't as important as the memories it made.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are going to mount a bird, please take it to a taxidermist that actually knows how to mount waterfowl. Most of the pics Ive seen on this thread are not very good work. There are many guys out there that specialize in fowl. The bird is as important as the taxidermist in order to get quality work back. Fully plummed or mature birds are a must if you want a smooth, proper look to the finished product. I could go into great detail, but it would be boring. Blood, mud or ruffled feathers dont matter as much as no pinfeathers or immaturity in the species.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

taxidermyman1: Maybe YOU could tell us what things to look for in choosing a proper waterfowl taxi? How should we go about caring for a bird we'd like to mount.


Stangfan: 

Usually when I'm going to have a bird mounted, I'll try to find one that is large and well plumed for its species. Perhaps if you go on a special hunting trip or if you kill an uncommon species or color phase or pattern you'd want to mount it as well. 

One of the ducks I have mounted is a nice drake Redhead that I killed out of Rockport, not because he's the best Redhead I've ever killed, but because I killed him on a hunting trip out of Rockport and thats one bird that area is well known for.

If you plan in advance or think you may kill a bird you'd like to have mounted, carry along a panty hose or stocking.....put the bird in head first and tie him up. Keep your bird as clean and dry as possible. I've got a beautiful blue wing that was in my freezer for over 4 years that turned out beautifully.


----------



## DallasKeith (Aug 12, 2005)

These are some I did myself over 20yrs ago, I did my own birds and some for friends for fun. I too have seen some "disasters" done by so called professionals who charge people to ruin their memories with bad mounts.
These are old and the only care they recieve is a good feather dusting on a regular basis.

























A turkey I did 25 yrs ago, no wax head.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

1. make sure the taxidermist knows how to mount a duck. Ask if he has ever competed. What level of competition is he on?Look at the mounts. Are they clean? Compare to photos. Do they look alive etc.. Turnaround should not be important. I generally take about a year but we do around 300 birds a year. When looking a specimen, make sure its mature and has no pin feathers. I cant tell you what to look for in every speicies, you will have to do the research or take the bird to the taxidermist for inspection. I do a lot of birds that arent "prime" just because the bird is special to the customer, but I also inform them of their birds shortfalls. In case you are interested, I compete on the masters level and have been doing birds for over 20 years. I have won the best of catagory in both upland and waterfowl at the state level and have won the NWTF best in state catagory as well with turkeys. Hope that helps.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

That pintail is awesome, Good job.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Acouple of buffle heads I shot in maryland.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

A few of mine around the house.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 23, 2007)

"I do a lot of birds that arent "prime" just because the bird is special to the customer, but I also inform them of their birds shortfalls."

Taxidermyman1, why would you tell a customer of HIS trophies shortfalls? It wouldn't set too well with me if I was getting a mount done of a duck that my 10 year old son shot as his first and you had anything critical to say. Obviously, you are missing the point of taxidermy. Some people still want a fish or animal mounted to remind them of the experience, not how good that animal or fish is considered to be by the taxidermist. I don't care how good you think you are.

I don't mean to get the thread off track, but I don't understand why people criticize what others are proud of. Maybe you could offer some insight and suggestions instead of being critical of other peoples trophies.


----------



## Fester (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## roach (Sep 30, 2005)

I do not think that the level of competing a taxidermist has competed in or awards he or she has won is very important either.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Fester thats some really nice work! That greenwing............................Man!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Correctamundo, heres a few. I lost about 20 birds in a house fire. WW


roach said:


> I do not think that the level of competing a taxidermist has competed in or awards he or she has won is very important either.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If you want to mention competition work, I dont think you will find any better than Randy Turner, ribbons up the yzoo. Do you do compt grade work on all and if so how can you do 300 a yr as I know it takes just a little more time. WW


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Those 3 ducks hanging on the board are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

you totally missed my point dude. When a bird comes in the shop, its important to let the customer know the birds potential problems before you begin working on them, that way there are no surprises after its mounted. Sensitive little man? Any taxidermist who doesnt think competition is important, usually is somewhat apprehensive or not confident enough in his work to put it up against others to gauge their level of competance. Its a very important tool for learning from the best in the world, ie the judges. I have been schooled a couple of years and I have won best of catagory titles as well. Its fun and the amount of knowledge you take away is incredible. Its a shame that many customers dont understand what to expect when getting bird work done. Just look at the difference in some of these mounts. Can yall tell which ones are bad and which ones are good? This is great.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I happen to agree with you on the quality of work. I also think it is important to explain to a customer where the mount may come up short especially on a bird that is shot up. I don't believe the trophy should simply be about plumageand show worthiness but definitely think people should research their taxidermists work.



taxidermyman1 said:


> you totally missed my point dude. When a bird comes in the shop, its important to let the customer know the birds potential problems before you begin working on them, that way there are no surprises after its mounted. Sensitive little man? Any taxidermist who doesnt think competition is important, usually is somewhat apprehensive or not confident enough in his work to put it up against others to gauge their level of competance. Its a very important tool for learning from the best in the world, ie the judges. I have been schooled a couple of years and I have won best of catagory titles as well. Its fun and the amount of knowledge you take away is incredible. Its a shame that many customers dont understand what to expect when getting bird work done. Just look at the difference in some of these mounts. Can yall tell which ones are bad and which ones are good? This is great.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW!! It seems like no matter what kind of topic is discussed on here that there will be someone that brings it down. I believe the topic is "Show off your duck mounts", not "Hey I'm the best taxidermist because I have a blue ribbon and let me tell you that your mounts are bad"..... WHO CARES??? All these mounts are great because most of them are great birds or saving a memory of someone's first duck, a fun trip with friends or a childs first hunt with their father.

Taxidermyman, I see that your good at what you do but let your work boast for itself and try to leave the cinic at home.



taxidermyman1 said:


> Can yall tell which ones are bad and which ones are good? This is great.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

taxidermyman1 said:


> Sensitive little man? Any taxidermist who doesnt think competition is important, usually is somewhat apprehensive or not confident enough in his work to put it up against others to gauge their level of competance..


Maybe he's not the only one that a bit sensitive if you've gotta come on this kinda thread running down other people's work and braggin on yours and calling names.

Just a thought.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

dknut said:


> WOW!! It seems like no matter what kind of topic is discussed on here that there will be someone that brings it down. I believe the topic is "Show off your duck mounts", not "Hey I'm the best taxidermist because I have a blue ribbon and let me tell you that your mounts are bad"..... WHO CARES??? All these mounts are great because most of them are great birds or saving a memory of someone's first duck, a fun trip with friends or a childs first hunt with their father.


I'm surprised no one's made the followng two comments:

1). You shot that duck? He's only 3.5 - he'd have had awesome G4's in a couple of years"

--AND--

2). You shot those ducks on a high-fenced place? With what? You're not a "real" hunter until you take ducks with a spear and an atlatl.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is great and its educational. If yall cant take some some construtive criticism, dont throw it out there. Ill take it, no big deal. As a matter of fact, I think its fun. Some of yall have no ability to make comprehensive deductions. I never ran down any particular piece of work, the bad ones speak for themselves. Its not about blue ribbons, its about quality work and what it takes to get "good" at your business. There is a difference, but only if you care about the quality of work you get for the price. Bragging? Come on my friend, there is no bragging invovled, you are mistaking bragging for having the ability to put out quality work and Im just having some fun. Sensitive little PC guys arent we?!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats great!!! oh yeah and we also forgot the infamous:

3) I don't understand why you would kill such a beautiful animal. Maybe next time you should just take a picture of it!



John Galt said:


> I'm surprised no one's made the followng two comments:
> 
> 1). You shot that duck? He's only 3.5 - he'd have had awesome G4's in a couple of years"
> 
> ...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I think you guys are missing taxidermyman's point... but then I also think he's doing a poor job of making it. 

The point is not to devalue anyone's trophy - it's that if your bird is really a trophy, why not take it to a person that is actually qualified to make that bird come back to life for you? People get excited about a bird, and they take it to a taxidermist that does a little bird mounting on the side, or who really just does deer heads, or just by some random recommendation on a web site, or wherever they see the lowest dollar figure. All of those things are fine - but do your research and look at the person's work compared to live birds. Competition is an excellent guage of a taxidermist's ability if you are not very familiar with how birds look when alive, because you have judges critiquing their work. It isn't a catch all, but it is something I've learned to look for to make sure the guy I choose knows what he's doing and cares about how good his work is... and isn't just concerned about taking my money.

There is nothing worse than a bad bird mount. I guess it's fine if you can't see it and don't care, but some mounts just strike me as doing an injustice to a beautiful bird. I don't want people looking at my bird mounts and wondering if my trophy was really that ugly when I shot it!  If the bird looks like a dead bird that was stuffed... it is a bad mount. You want it to look natural and alive!

I've learned this lesson the hard way. 

For what it's worth, I've seen taxidermyman's work in person and it is some of the best I've ever seen. That is no kidding!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Hoodie*

Here's my Hoodie. He was killed quite a few years ago, and is in pretty good shape considering I've moved 5 times with him in the truck each time. Tom's Taxidermy in Victoria did him back when Tom was still doing ducks. Next time I kill one of these, it's going to be sitting on a log with a foot down. They are beautiful ducks.

And in taxidermyman's defense, I've seen his work, and it's top notch. He's an expert in his field, and you guys should take his critiques and learn from them. Ducks should look alive when mounted. There are poses that some taxidermists do on ducks/geese that are not natural to the species. Just b/c it looks good doesn't mean it's authentic. If you want it in one of those poses it's your choice, but professionals like taxidermyman like to tell their customers the difference before they do a job so that the customer is well educated. To each their own.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You failed to answer my question on the mounts you do for every day clients>>are they at the same level as your comp work, I as a ex know for a fact they are not IF you turn out the amount you stated in the prev post. I do agree on telling the client on the conditition of the bird, be it missing some primaries or some tail feathers missing. I did Taxidermy work for yrs and not once did I ever compete because I didn't have the time to dedicate to 1 pc of work for show while putting other work on hold. You can take your Blue Ribbon bird and put it beside a good pc of work and your most dedicated duck hunter can not see any differance. I meen who would really notice a little shrinkage on A foot, or a toe nail is not fitting just perfect on the base or maybe the heads off 2 degrees. Bottom line is if the customers happy he'll be back, blue ribbon or not. WW


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

taxidermyman1 said:


>


great thread gentlemen,

Taxidermyman1
i will be the first to admit that i know nothing about your profession, but i have spent a lifetime looking at waterfowl.
i do know what a duck looks like and what a poor , or unnatural mount looks like.
the above mount and that blue ribbon Pintail are absolutely impressive.
you better call the shot on this one before he flairs !

great work, keep the pictures coming.

Mike


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> You failed to answer my question on the mounts you do for every day clients>>are they at the same level as your comp work, I as a ex know for a fact they are not IF you turn out the amount you stated in the prev post. I do agree on telling the client on the conditition of the bird, be it missing some primaries or some tail feathers missing. I did Taxidermy work for yrs and not once did I ever compete because I didn't have the time to dedicate to 1 pc of work for show while putting other work on hold. You can take your Blue Ribbon bird and put it beside a good pc of work and your most dedicated duck hunter can not see any differance. I meen who would really notice a little shrinkage on A foot, or a toe nail is not fitting just perfect on the base or maybe the heads off 2 degrees. Bottom line is if the customers happy he'll be back, blue ribbon or not. WW


Well, I will answer for him. I've seen his customer birds in person and they would have faired quite well in competition. They were better than the majority of birds I've seen entered in competitions, and I was shocked at the attention to detail given on a customer bird.

And if you think he's talking a bout a shrunk foot or toe nail being off, think again and really look at the pics. What you see is necks too short, too long, wings stretched unnaturally, feathers matted down, mispainted bills and feet, etc. That stuff is just gross negligence by the taxi.

The taxis that I've found that mount birds because they truly love the art all compete in some fashion. It isn't about time or bragging rights, it's about becoming a better artist. They are very similar to decoy carvers in that sense - the ones who have it in their blood compete so that they can get an honest critique of their art.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Capn you are absolutely right. I do agree with taxidermymans point, and would agree that he does excellent work AND that he came across poorly.

I responded when I should have held my tounge. I apologize sir.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

I apparently did miss your point regarding what the "shortfalls" were that you point out to your customers and why. I do, however, still don't see why it's appropriate to point out the shortfalls of another posters mount. This thread was for people to show off their mounts, not tell me whats wrong with this picture. It's not a matter of being sensitive by any means. It's inappropriate to point out the "shortfalls" of somebody elses trophy, only because you didn't do the work. With that being said, yes, I can see the difference between your work and some others. 

You apparently are very good at what you do. Let your work speak for itself.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

gentlemen , i now realise that there has been a misunderstanding in this thread, to be honest with you, i stopped reading the responses 2 pages ago, 

please understand that my comments were pertaining to the pictures and mounts only. they were not directed at anyone.

please accept my apologies , if they came off that way

Mike


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Long necks, bad wingsets, crooked heads, feet wrong color, thats not gross negligence thats elementary... and the very reason I hardly ever comment on Taxidermy work. To say if you dont compete your not wanting to get better is BS. Check out the pics I posted, they were all done by a wholesaler, who never has competed in squat simply because he didn't have the time it took to do Comp work.


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

*nail on the head*



dknut said:


> WOW!! It seems like no matter what kind of topic is discussed on here that there will be someone that brings it down. I believe the topic is "Show off your duck mounts", not "Hey I'm the best taxidermist because I have a blue ribbon and let me tell you that your mounts are bad"..... WHO CARES??? All these mounts are great because most of them are great birds or saving a memory of someone's first duck, a fun trip with friends or a childs first hunt with their father.
> 
> Taxidermyman, I see that your good at what you do but let your work boast for itself and try to leave the cinic at home.


I agree with dknut - no matter what the post is about there is always someone criticizing, saying they are better because they release 30" trout, whatever. People need to just mind there own...maybe thats why I don't come to this site much anymore. Just decided to see if it changed...nope same Old S%$T.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> To say if you dont compete your not wanting to get better is BS. Check out the pics I posted, they were all done by a wholesaler, who never has competed in squat simply because he didn't have the time it took to do Comp work.


What exactly are you trying to prove with those pics? That someone can do decent work and not participate in competitions? Well, I don't doubt that, but that is beside the point.

For the average Joe that doesn't really know what he's looking for in a taxi, finding a taxi that does make time to participate and has finished well in a competition will atleast guarantee that they have someone who is capable of doing good work. It is a great start. It will also show that they've found someone who will make time to get better. People that are in it for the income worry about the use of their time. People in it for the art will make time. Of course there are exceptions - but when you're giving guidelines to someone looking for a qualified taxi to do a mount, you give them a good solid starting point, not exceptions.

You find me a taxi with ribbons in major contests, that does his own work without contracting it out, then show up in shop to compare a handful of his customer birds to competition birds... you've just upped the chances of getting a quality mount ten fold over dropping a bird off with a deer guy that sends it to a random contractor.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Fester's greenwing takes the cake. Man that's a beautiful mount.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Mike Jennings said:


> gentlemen , i now realise that there has been a misunderstanding in this thread, to be honest with you, i stopped reading the responses 2 pages ago,
> 
> please understand that my comments were pertaining to the pictures and mounts only. they were not directed at anyone.
> 
> ...


***Group Hug*** and bury the hatchet(s) 

Now lets get back to posting some of those ducks!


----------



## bjm (Oct 31, 2007)

*Taxidermyman1*

Nice birds... whats the name of your shop?

I enjoy the photos from all.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

clouser said:


> Fester's greenwing takes the cake. Man that's a beautiful mount.


I agree, probably the prettiest greenwing I've ever seen.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

A lot to be said for the photographer too.....re: the greenwing


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry guys, I guess I was being a little bit of a smart *** in some of my comments, but I just hate seeing a great speicmen butchered by a guy who cant do birds. To answer some of your questions: No, every bird does not come out like a competition bird. We strive to make every bird come out as good as we can, but sometimes it just doesnt happen. Most however, do look good. I havent been to competition in 4 years due to the high demand of my time with the amount of work we have to do and the fact that my kids all play sports and #4 is on the way! I plan on competing at the Nationals this year in Lubbock if I get the time and just for your info, all my birds except for 2 that I have put into competion have been customer mounts. My staff is very professional and I demand attention to detail in our work. We, like any shop out there sometimes get behind or forgot something, but we always do the best that we can with what we have to work with. That said, Ill add another bird to the list and by the way my shop is Aransas Wildlife Studio.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Oops, that is one of my dogs, Aggie. Here is a nice Redhead that just got picked up.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, here's a few of mine. My son's first duck, a nice ringneck. My hooded merganser. I have some others, but.....
Have any of ya'll ever put a duck in the freeer to get it mounted and never did and wound up throwing it away? Disregard that last question please. I would hate to see this thread get hijacked.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

taxidermyman1 said:


> this is great and its educational. If yall cant take some some construtive criticism, dont throw it out there. Ill take it, no big deal. As a matter of fact, I think its fun. Some of yall have no ability to make comprehensive deductions. I never ran down any particular piece of work, the bad ones speak for themselves. Its not about blue ribbons, its about quality work and what it takes to get "good" at your business. There is a difference, but only if you care about the quality of work you get for the price. Bragging? Come on my friend, there is no bragging invovled, you are mistaking bragging for having the ability to put out quality work and Im just having some fun. Sensitive little PC guys arent we?!


That pheasant is pretty...wish I'd found you before I let a well-regarded taxi (who will remain nameless) butcher a melanistic pheasant that I really enjoyed hunting. (The guy did NOT follow my instructions and did something to the feathers that ruined the iridescence)

PM me your contact information and a link to your "gallery" if you have one, as well as pricing. I assume you specialize in birds rather than large mammals?


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

woody


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

mallard


----------



## Fester (Feb 23, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> A lot to be said for the photographer too.....re: the greenwing


The photographer was also the taxidemist.
Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

Oldsquaw









ring teal










silver teal


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

Euro Wideon​​





​Baikal Teal​​


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

Pintail and Oldsquaw​​


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I'll expand it a bit. Here's my eaglehead from last season on a hunt with John Storm in El Campo. It's a big duck, right!


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

What does the typical spread-wing on driftwood duck mount cost?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

taxidermyman1 said:


> If you are going to mount a bird, please take it to a taxidermist that actually knows how to mount waterfowl. Most of the pics Ive seen on this thread are not very good work.


Taxidermyman, You may not like the birds pictured here but I damned sure do. While the mount pictured above is a beautiful one it doesnt seem to be any better than the others here. 
Jim


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

just goes to show you how many people just dont know what they are looking at.....there are some nice pieces pictured, but there is also a bunch of stuff that my 8 yr old could do better. Sorry, but it is what it is. Nasakid, different handle over here? Did you get to hunt anymore this year? We closed out well on sat but it was a little tough on sunday.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't believe that YOU just still don't get it. After somewhat admitting earlier you come off offensive in your phrasing, your still trying to get your point across and have the last word. I can honestly say that typing your comments on a computor has the potental to loose some personal touch as brought forth in a conversational experience, but I think I get it. And I will say to you, that YOU 
must have too much superior intelect for your better well being. I wouldn't use you as a taxi. But thats not to say you don't do good work. I don't need the best in the business to float my boat........Who does your work?? You.


taxidermyman1 said:


> just goes to show you how many people just dont know what they are looking at.....there are some nice pieces pictured, but there is also a bunch of stuff that my 8 yr old could do better. Sorry, but it is what it is. Nasakid, different handle over here? Did you get to hunt anymore this year? We closed out well on sat but it was a little tough on sunday.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Some of yall are just no fun. Peace, out.


----------



## DallasKeith (Aug 12, 2005)

taxidermyman1 said:


> Some of yall are just no fun. Peace, out.


 Some people don't have an eye for detail and realism in nature, then again I wouldn't expect a person that could build a nuclear bomb from mathematical equations to know how many tail feathers a mallard drake has. 
Cody, I hope your not equating those pics you posted of Birdmans work with the 2nd pic. you posted. sad3sm


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

hope that this works and doesn't get to much critisism.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

one more


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

here's my pinnie from 2 years ago, he was important to me because he was the first one I shot, he isn't the best but he is a good one, nice sprig and real fat! His head was kind of small and the white line on the head wasn't perfect but it is my trophy and the guy that did the work did a great job, at least I think! He is doing my first redhead now he wasn't perfect but a good bird too, that is a trophy for me. The smallmouth was a 5 pounder I coaught in highschool, it is an old mount and needs to be redone, wasn't a real good job going by standards 20 years later, but I wouldn't get rid of it for nothing! And when I look at both of these mounts I remember the good times I had, and who I was with, heck I can even smell the woodfire at the camp when I brought that fish back! No blue ribbon would make that any better for me. Am I the only one having trouble seeing some of the pics?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a green head that I prob should not have done (smallish) just don't shoot many of em so I did it. My first woodrow, and an Eagle head shot on a 40 bird hunt. I got a nice Redhead I shot 3 weeks ago in the freezer. I shot a many nice Specks this yaer just did'nt save one. Guess I'll wait till next year and a Pinny.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, love the grouping, that's more like what I am used to seeing, now if you could just make a mount that was a big raft of redheads! I think you are over your limit there bud! LOL!



6Mile said:


> one more


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*My room..*

I still have 5 more in the Box...


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

I just want to thank y'all for posting up the pics. I've got 2 for the wall & have gotten some great ideas.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

6Mile said:


> hope that this works and doesn't get to much critisism.


Man ... that bag mount witht the Eagle Head and the Lessor Can is beautiful ... is the other bird a Ross's ... ? I didn't look at it much before I commented ...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah it is pretty, looks like a blue, snow and lesser can.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is a snow for you.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*It aint braggin if you can do it*

I must say, there are some beautiful mounts here...and I have to admit that Taxidermyman1's are clearly among the tip top. But even the ones that are not so perfect are still worthy of decorating a den and reminding the hunter of a good time. I've said this before, but I suppose 95% of a taxidermy project is routine work that any reasonably capable amateur or apprentice can do....but its that last 5% of manipulating the pose, positioning the eyes, wings, feet, touching up the paint, etc. Well thats where the artistic talent really comes into play.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My favorite Woody


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Woody wood duck


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes ... I'm aware this is not a duck ... this is all I have to contribute to this hilarity, I'll have to take some new photos later. 28" and a touch under 8 lbs.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

That mount is awesome spec rig if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it done, and how much did it cost you?


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

florida? dont waste your money, we do fish like that all the time.









just kidding, they did a good job, we think we can do just as well or better.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just curious taxidermyman... What do you think of the work on the wood duck I posted?


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

man, this could get me in trouble again! Its not bad work, it just needs some things that experience and competition would bring. The concept is correct but the anatomy of the bird is off in several areas. The side pockets are out of order and that is caused by the wing not being tucked in the right place. the neck and head alignment is off as well. The skin on the head needs to be pulled back and put in the correct order. The legs are hyperextended as well. Study real pics of woodies at rest or alert and you will see what I am talking about. they have a really nice symetrical roundness to them in that pose and he just didnt quite pull it off. I think if he worked on the wood ducks anatomy and understood where the skin and bones should align, he could get it done. It just takes studying and I think some construtive critisizm through the competitive process and he could get much better. The habitat is interesting, but I tend to put my woodies in swamplike habitat or tree looking stuff instead of rocks. Hope you dont take offense, dont mean any.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

No offense taken at all. The man who did that mount has a bird in the Taxidermy Hall of Fame and has an award given out in his name every year at the Texas Taxidermy Association Convention and Competition. I think he probably had some experience and won many competitions. :biggrin: More than you have on both counts I would wager. No offence meant here either.


----------



## 23 GC VS (Dec 26, 2007)

Taxidermyman1 your work is very nice, but I must admit you came across a little harsh. I love the realism in your work. The cupped wings, and realistic head positioning is nice. I have hunted waterfowl for many years, and I am picky about mounts somewhat. I like to see a mount that represents what you would see coming into a decoy spread. That's not to say that I hold anything against the "old school" standard of a "wings back" mount that shows off the full spectrum of the bird. A mount really should be special to a person. I can remember the story of every bird I've ever had mounted, and they are probably not the best birds in the world, but I did take them to a reputable taxidermist and I was very happy with the work......


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah taxidermy man, curious as to what you think that my mounts look like. i would really like your opinion.


----------



## banded2 (Sep 4, 2007)

*happy with my choice*

after reading these posts and seeing some pictures i am really happy that i just dropped of two ducks at aransas wildlife studio


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

I am real proud of this one.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

that has got to be one of the best GWT i have ever seen WWR. i would be proud of that one to.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*All I can say is...*



Haute Pursuit said:


> No offense taken at all. The man who did that mount has a bird in the Taxidermy Hall of Fame and has an award given out in his name every year at the Texas Taxidermy Association Convention and Competition. I think he probably had some experience and won many competitions. :biggrin: More than you have on both counts I would wager. No offence meant here either.


*OUCH!!! :smile:*


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

hey hauteman, its easy to say anything on the net, but there is no way the artist who did that bird competes on the masters level with waterfowl. He may be in some other catagory, but unless thats an old mount, aint happnen. There are only a couple of guys who have awards named after them and its for their hard work with the association and their contributions more than anything else. I may come across as harsh or blunt, but thats just me. Im really a nice guy! Ha. You wanted my opinion on the bird and I knew you would come back with something, not bad either. There are lots of guys with more ribbons, no doubt. We just strive to be competitive with the best. Peace.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

WWR, I would recognize Randy's work anywhere. he does a very good job on birds, even if he is a Hippy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

taxidermyman1 said:


> hey hauteman, its easy to say anything on the net, but there is no way the artist who did that bird competes on the masters level with waterfowl. He may be in some other catagory, but unless thats an old mount, aint happnen. There are only a couple of guys who have awards named after them and its for their hard work with the association and their contributions more than anything else. I may come across as harsh or blunt, but thats just me. Im really a nice guy! Ha. You wanted my opinion on the bird and I knew you would come back with something, not bad either. There are lots of guys with more ribbons, no doubt. We just strive to be competitive with the best. Peace.


I'll give you his name if you don't believe me. That bird was done by Paul Provenzano. It was the very last bird he ever did. He competed and won many competitions while legally blind. Ask anyone at the competitions you supposedly compete in that doesn't have milk dripping off their chin about him. Another thing is that he had enough class not to talk down about one of his colleagues work while thumping his chest... even though he could have. Good luck to you, I hope you become as good as you think you are someday. Your work looks good so far.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a cpl that I would NOT like to be critiqued as they are good enough IMO but mite not be as perfect as others posted here, these were not mounted for judges. WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

taxidermyman1,

You may be good at what you do. I don't know enough to make a judgement. But, I could suggest a few Dale Carnegie books that would surely improve your business.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

something a little different again. BTW this is not a plug for work at all, havn't ever here and not about to start, I havn't done Taxidermy work in 10+ yrs, but I do know good work and Taxidermyman you do good work but IMO you don't have to enter compitition to get better. I could bore you with pics of good Taxidermy. WW


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I like multi-bird mounts. It adds another dimension to the work, and almost all of them are unique.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> taxidermyman1,
> 
> You may be good at what you do. I don't know enough to make a judgement. But, I could suggest a few Dale Carnegie books that would surely improve your business.


a starter


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... oh LORD ... wow ...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

capn said:


> I like multi-bird mounts. It adds another dimension to the work, and almost all of them are unique.


Me too. The multi's and the hanging straps are really kewl. There are some real nice ones on this thread.


----------



## Blue Dog 2 (Dec 6, 2005)

This was very entertaining.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

friends? who needs them. When you have friends in the taxi business, all they ever want is a discount anyway. Yall are making me laugh.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

heck im just feeling to good to be mean today.but better watch out tomorrows a dif day..........lol


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

heres a few of mine


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Always called it my gay wood duck mount a buddy of mine grabbed the ducks out of my freezer while I was deployed in the Balkans and had it done for me while I was gone for a year. Its a Polarmo (SP) mount out of Bryan/CS.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

taxidermy man just got 2 birds from me, if it doesn't look good I don't want it on my wall, and Taxidermyman1 does a fine job, ya'll can rag on him all you want he is just being honest !


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

taxidermyman1 said:


> WWR, I would recognize Randy's work anywhere. he does a very good job on birds, even if he is a Hippy.


That hippie sure does a good job. The only problem I have ever had was the feet on my eagle head. Little too purple. He was in a hurry though because my girlfriend got it on rush order for me for christmas.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Gethooked, that wouldn't be Nickleburrs work would it, if not Harry Lands??


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll give you his name if you don't believe me. That bird was done by Paul Provenzano. It was the very last bird he ever did. He competed and won many competitions while legally blind...I hope you become as good as you think you are someday. Your work looks good so far.


Nice set up...sticking a blind mans work into the arguement...that's really fair.

All kidding aside taxidermyman...I've got a freezer full of birds that I would like YOU to do. I can get a bird or two for at a time though...the wife will have her eye on me if you know what I mean. I've been considering Shane Smith in Alabama, but it just seems like too much of a hastle, and besides that your work speaks for itself. Don't let these guys here bother you. You can't please everyone all the time.

How's that "Winning Friends and Influencing People"!

Send me a PM if you get the chance. And post up some more pics. That's great work! And you know what else...you are as good as you think you are.

Best Regards,
John Lloyd


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Big John said:


> Nice set up...sticking a blind mans work into the arguement...that's really fair.
> 
> John Lloyd


Not blind, legally blind.


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Not blind, legally blind.


So what's the difference? Either way you set the guy up to offer opinions on a bird that looked like it was mounted by my 2nd grader. Not being harsh, but that was just my first impression of the picture you posted. I didn't know who mounted the bird. I just knew he wasn't getting my business. Nobody but you knew who mounted the bird, but either way, should that change a man's opinion? Well the bird looks like ****...oh wait he's legally blind...in that case the bird is awesome...I don't think so. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Now, I certainly applaud the efforts of a legally blind man in an art form such as taxidermy and I'm not trying to take anything away from him. But you are trying to compare apples to oranges. Look at it like this...If you had a duck that you wanted mounted, and all you had to go by was the picture you provided, and some of TD-mans pics, and that was all you knew...who would get your business?

There is no sense in taking a good thread and turning it into a ******* contest because someone seems a little cocky. Everyone needs to quit wearing their feelings on their shoulders.

I am outta here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Adios... I see you forgot to mention that the man who mounted the bird has an award given out in his name and has a bird in the hall of fame. The fact that he was legally blind was just a statement of truth. I could care less who mounts your birds honestly. Good luck with them.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

That is great work for a blind man. I never said it was bad, just that it needed some things to be done for improvement. But, it still doesnt change the quality of the work. Amazing that a blind person can feel their way through mounting a bird. Anyway, hope the fishing is good for you, I've just got done with a 2 mount piece featuring a 29 and 30" skin mount trout(s) on a shell reef chasing 5 mullet. Looks pretty cool. I'll post later. Big John thanks for the comps and Ill see you soon. Peace.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just for people's general information, "legally" blind and "totally blind" are two very different things. 

Total blindness is the complete lack of light perception. (blindness as most of us know it)

Legal blindess means vision of 20/200 (6/60) or less in the better eye with best correction possible. Or a visual field of less that 20 degrees. It doesn't necessarily mean a person can't see up close.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

no neither


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 23, 2007)

taxidermyman1 said:


> That is great work for a blind man. I never said it was bad, just that it needed some things to be done for improvement. But, it still doesnt change the quality of the work. Amazing that a blind person can feel their way through mounting a bird. Anyway, hope the fishing is good for you, I've just got done with a 2 mount piece featuring a 29 and 30" skin mount trout(s) on a shell reef chasing 5 mullet. Looks pretty cool. I'll post later. Big John thanks for the comps and Ill see you soon. Peace.


That sounds like an awesome mount. Definitly post some pics when you get the chance. I have caught a few mullet in the past that I've thought about mounting. LOL


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*2 canvasbacks*

Here is 2 canvasbacks I had done... I then painted a picture next to it to match the mounts.. I did this painting about 13 years ago in college.. Thanks to Kenny for showing me the ropes in art.. hope you like it. Tommy261


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

my frirst duck mount turned out ok


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

This thread has had me laughing for the past 20mins! The pics of mounts were insane! Keep up the good work and CUTTIN' THEM DOWN

CM3


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of mounts that we are pretty proud of.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

Good looking stuff Mrs Puddle Shuttle ...the rest of this thread wore me out just reading it all.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

*my mounts*

Here's a couple of the mounts I have up at school.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

Carving next to mount is cool!


----------



## speckchaser (May 25, 2004)

taxidermyman1 said:


>


Now that is one badass Bluebill mount............


----------



## speckchaser (May 25, 2004)

Here ya go..........

Lesser Canada, Greater Canada, Redhead & Hood Merg done by Floyd Smith.

Blue Goose donated to and completed by a student at a Taxidermy School in the early 80's.

All the rest done by Randy Turner in Texas City, TX.

Click on pic for slideshow.......


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here are a few I have. Not award winners but proud of THE bird anyway...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more....


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

on the wall....


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a couple Teal.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Redhead..


----------

